# Cotton Bacon V2 In Stock @ VK



## Gizmo (3/9/15)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/cotton-bacon-v2.0-by-wick-n-vape.html

The best wicking material around!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (3/9/15)

Gizmo said:


> http://www.vapeking.co.za/cotton-bacon-v2.0-by-wick-n-vape.html
> 
> The best wicking material around!


In the cart already


----------



## Yiannaki (3/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> In the cart already


Will you be selecting the collection option?


----------



## BumbleBee (3/9/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Will you be selecting the collection option?


Absolutely


----------



## Yiannaki (3/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Absolutely



my bacon is in my car #justsaying

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ashley A (3/9/15)

Yiannaki said:


> my bacon is in my car #justsaying


It's going to become biltong. Mmmm

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

